
“Run” the Python Data Science Handbook in your browser - smortaz
https://notebooks.azure.com/jakevdp/libraries/PythonDataScienceHandbook
======
smortaz
Hi folks! we're getting the HN Hug [edit:Fixed]. If you want to check out the
book, while we fix the issue, you can go to:

[https://notebooks.azure.com](https://notebooks.azure.com)

Then on the top "Featured" carousel click the link for Jake's book.

If you just want to view, try the 'notebooks' directory to see HTML rendered
view of the book.

If you want to Run/Edit/etc the book:

1) Sign in - any gmail, outlook etc email will do. 2) Clone the book 3) Run!
(Cell/RunAll)

~~~
irishasaurus
HTML resource you can parse with wget here

[https://jakevdp.github.io/PythonDataScienceHandbook/](https://jakevdp.github.io/PythonDataScienceHandbook/)

~~~
smortaz
That is the source material for the book. It was loaded by Jake to Azure
Notebooks.

You can load any github repo by creating a Library (a repo basically), and
+New / Load from github. It'll load the notebooks, data, etc. You can then run
the notebooks.

------
smortaz
BTW, if there are other book authors that want to publish here, please feel
free to do so!

Also if you have a github repo and want to make it easily runnable, you can
place a badge on your repo like this:

[https://notebooks.azure.com/help/libraries/sharing/create-a-...](https://notebooks.azure.com/help/libraries/sharing/create-
a-github-badge)

Your users can then click it to upload+run.

------
DinoV
For more information you can check out the blog entry over here:

[https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/visualstudio/2017/10/26/run...](https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/visualstudio/2017/10/26/run-
book-run-from-physical-paper-to-executable-online-books/)

------
acosmism
Hey - This is also hosted on Gryd if the other link has issues

[https://beta.gryd.us/notebook/published/gryd/PythonDataScien...](https://beta.gryd.us/notebook/published/gryd/PythonDataScienceHandbook/Index.ipynb)

